# "Swirly" Betta Commissions!



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all, I've been practicing with my artistic skills and I really like wht I've came up with I will take 3 commission slots. Once they are filled I will take more. Here are 2 examples of what I've drawn. When I draw bettaa, they are unrealistic with a "swirly" tail look. I hope you like what I've prepared!

Sorry for the sideways picture, I flipped over my amera but it still won't work... I'll figure it out!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Fish #2

Sorry btw for the horrible quality of my pictures...


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I think Callisto would look fun swirly.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll get to draw him asap!
Commission list:
GreenApp1es

Remember once The 2 slots left have been filled I will finish the 3 and start 3 more.

Please also forgive for any future mistakes such as spelling or grammar that is incorrect Siri is not as smart as she thinks she is.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

if you want to do my avatar or my profile pic betta that would be great! i can post a pic if you need me too!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Would you be able to draw Apollo? I can add better pictures if needed :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think both your pictures are great! 

Commission list:
GreenApp1es
BettaBoy51
Alyssalovesbettas

I'll be starting them today!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I hav finished all of your Bettas drawing and now I will be adding color to them. Please forgive me for such a long wait, I'm almost finished!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

do you have the pics yet?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have finished coloring GreenApp1es

Bertabiy and Alyssa, I will need to color yours and I'll be finished!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok no problem!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> I have finished coloring GreenApp1es
> 
> Bertabiy and Alyssa, I will need to color yours and I'll be finished!


Woohoo!

I can't wait to see them all. <3


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll post pictures tomorrow since I have swim practice at 5 in the morning... I need some sleep. Lol


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Indeed - sleep is needed for most people. Take your time!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is GreenApp1es! Sorry, I'm not good with coloring...

Sorry for such a long horrendous wait! I will post the other 2 today! FOR SURE!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i was just about to ask when they would be done but i will check back later!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha - thanks!


----------

